
Tech's push to teach coding isn't about kids' success – it's about cutting wages - jfdimark
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/21/coding-education-teaching-silicon-valley-wages
======
teyc
I sincerely believe we need a higher level of literacy around computers.

If you look at historical trends, 14th century Milan - knowing how to add and
subtract was a specialized skill; General reading and writing skills coincided
with the availability of general formal education; In the 1970s, typing pools
disappeared, and any worker is expected to be able to not only read and write,
but type. Not long after that, ability to operate a computer becomes an entry
level skill. Like it or not, the ability to automate work that you are a
domain expert without going through intermediaries like business analyst and
programmers ought to be a basic skill. It might not be "coding" as we know it,
but it'll involve some ability to reason and compose basic operations.

------
ogezi
This article was really insightful. I never thought of the tech industry's
pushing for coding education from this POV.

------
Caveman_Coder
I thought it was already well known that the whole push for teaching kids to
code as well as all the other initiatives to increase diversity was all about
expanding the labor supply.

------
lwh
This is about catching people with an aptitude. It seems to be a small
percetage in all races/sexes/geographies, so valuable. It sucks to be one.

------
whipoodle
Yes, it's about labor costs. All else equal, more supply = lower price.

~~~
ll55tt
What really surprises me is that people on this site rarely discuss
unionization in tech. This is a must if we wish to keep wages high.

------
mbrodersen
I thought that was obvious?

------
free_everybody
Two birds, one stone?

